# help with neon tetras!!!



## krazypara3165 (20 Jan 2013)

to keep it short i have 10 neon tetras in my planted discus tank. theve been in there since december with no problems whatsoever.

However, one by one im finding them at the bottom of the tank struggling and pale.

i can only think of two reasons, the first is that the temprature is too high (28 degrees) but i have kept tetras for years at this temp in the past with no problems.

the second is the beefheart..... i feed the discus beefheart 4-5 times a day so naturally the black skirt tetras and the neons are well fed. i'd actually say the neons are a little on the fat side but i never thought it was possible to overfeed?

so far i have lost two in the last two days and there is another struggling. im in the process of setting up my old fluval edge tank to put them in as a temporary measure but i was wondering what everyones opinions are?

cheers. craig.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Jan 2013)

I doubt the food. I don't think there are any animals that would eat themselves to death. Neons although they will tolerate higher temps are a bit hit and miss, in fact neons in general are hit and miss. Farming them they have a lot of issues. I mainly get problems with neon tetra disease where they fade in colour and eventually die but not all of them get it just the odd couple. Another thing to bear in mind is that although the neons and discus contrast each other nicely the discus will have a go at them when they are bigger. They seem to go for the eyes.


----------



## kirk (20 Jan 2013)

My neons are a tad on the fat side too. I have problems with mine when I mess with the co2. I upped it yesterday edging towards lime green, they didn't like it one bit but the shrimp were fine. So did a tank change and lowered co2 level now al is  fine. How long have you had your neons, were they big when you got them? I've heard they do not live that long.


----------



## roadmaster (20 Jan 2013)

Believe temp is a bit warm for neon's.
Cardinal tetra's would fair better,longer, at warmer temp's Discus enjoy/thrive in.


----------



## krazypara3165 (20 Jan 2013)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I doubt the food. I don't think there are any animals that would eat themselves to death. Neons although they will tolerate higher temps are a bit hit and miss, in fact neons in general are hit and miss. Farming them they have a lot of issues. I mainly get problems with neon tetra disease where they fade in colour and eventually die but not all of them get it just the odd couple. Another thing to bear in mind is that although the neons and discus contrast each other nicely the discus will have a go at them when they are bigger. They seem to go for the eyes.


cheers, well so far its only been the one or two its just happened recently. but the symptoms seem to be the same as neon tetra desease...


----------



## krazypara3165 (20 Jan 2013)

roadmaster said:


> Believe temp is a bit warm for neon's.
> Cardinal tetra's would fair better,longer, at warmer temp's Discus enjoy/thrive in.


yeah, i am aware of this and im contemplating trading them in for some rummynose or cardinals.


----------



## krazypara3165 (20 Jan 2013)

kap k said:


> My neons are a tad on the fat side too. I have problems with mine when I mess with the co2. I upped it yesterday edging towards lime green, they didn't like it one bit but the shrimp were fine. So did a tank change and lowered co2 level now al is fine. How long have you had your neons, were they big when you got them? I've heard they do not live that long.


BINGO!!!!!!! how could i of missed that!!!!!! i raised the co2 ever so slightly a few days ago and looking at the neons they seem to be breathing faster and they have flaired gills. this seems to be the most plausable. ive turned it down again now so ill seee what happens. its just strange it hasnt bothered the discus or black skirt tetras.


----------



## kirk (20 Jan 2013)

I also run a fluval 2 alongside the external, I've put a heated and bent pipe in the out let so is disturbing the surface. If you have an air pump drop a stone in for a night or so see if things improve. Could be a combo of heat and the slight increase of co2 . I get an early warning from the plec in our tank. If I hear a splash of him breaking the surface for air I know Ive messed something up. I must get a solenoid next so I can set everything up put everything on timmers to stop all my inaccuracy when tinkering.


----------

